# Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?



## rosenkranz (23. Sep. 2011)

Hi!

Ich möchte nochmal auf das Hochmauern bzw. hochbauen per Balken oder Ytong zurückkommen!

Ein Forianer sagte das das mauern mit Ytong nix wird, und durch den Wasserdruck gesprengt wird.

Wie schaut mit Balken aus?

Ich plane einen Teich von 3x2 und 1 Meter höhe. Wären 6000liter

mit welchen Holz ist sowas möglich?


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Hallo, 

diese Frage hat ja nun nichts mehr mit der Vermieterfrage zu tun. Deshalb hab ich mal ein neues  Thema dafür aufgemacht.


----------



## Piroska (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

google doch mal unter hochteich selber bauen (Bilder) oder unter dem Stichwort
"Hoch-Teich aus Naturstein anlegen". 

Gruss Annette


----------



## rosenkranz (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

hi. moechte das becken wenn dann mit balken bauen. an jeder ecke ein dicker edelstahlwinkel verschraubt.

Ich hab mir im bauhaus mal ein paar balken angesehen. Die 78x98mm balken sollten reichen oder? Diese hoch kant auf ein meter hoehe verschraubt. Problem ist halt nur das diese nicht impraegniert sind.

hat vielleich noch jemand tipps fuer mich?


----------



## Nikolai (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Hallo Rosenkranz,

abgesehen davon, dass Holz in diesem Umfeld nicht sehr beständig ist, wirst Du an der Längsseite eine erhebliche Durchbiegung bekommen.
Auf dem unteren Balken lastet ein Druck von 0,1 bar pro quadratzentimeter. Bei der Abmessung 9,5cm x 300 cm hat er eine Fläche von 2750 qcm. Damit ergibt sich eine Druckbelastung von 275 Kp.
Auf der ganzen Seitenfront lastet ein Druck von  300cm x 100cm x 0,05 bar (Mittelwert) = 1500 kp.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## rosenkranz (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

danke fuer die antwort. und was heisst das jetzt? gehts oder gehts in die hose?


----------



## Nikolai (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Hi,

mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick wird er ein paar wenige Jahre halten. Ob Dir so eine ausgbeulte Konstruktion gefällt weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht kannst Du ja in der Mitte noch Querstreben auf Bodenhöhe anbringen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## rosenkranz (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Hi!

Ja in der mitte kommen noch Stahlleisten quer dran, so das es nicht ausbeult!

Aber sag doch mal ob sowas überhaupt hällt, wenn nicht muss ich halt dickere Balken verbauen.



Das ist immoment alles bissl stressig, ich weiss bis jetzt weder bei wem oder in was ich meine Kois überwintern lassen kann! Dann weiss ich nicht ob das so mit dem Hochbauen hällt.....


----------



## Moonlight (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Dann geh doch auf Nummer sicher und nimm Betonschalsteine in 17,5er Stärke. 
Mit Holz verkleiden kannste die auch.

Hält wesentlich länger (und sicherer) und sieht prima aus.


----------



## andreas w. (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Hallo Rosenkranz,

ich hab jetzt das Thema nicht von Anfang an mitverfolgt, aber zu Deiner Fage mit den 80x100er Kanthölzern - wenn Du die nicht hochkant sondern flach, also die 80er Seite nach oben nimmst, oder maximal eine Nummer größer (100x120) dann sollte das die Wasserkraft auf alle Fälle halten. 

Sicherheitshalber an der 3m Seite in der Mitte eine Versteifung - das hat dann was von einem Dachsparrenformat, und die müssen auch die Zeigel und im Winter die Schneelast tragen.

Wichtig ist halt auf jeden Fall die Eckverbindung. Die hat auch genug Druck, muß also stabil sein.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende, Andreas.


----------



## rosenkranz (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Steine ist zu aufwendig, das fällt schonmal flach! Oder? Was kostet so ein stein ca... Und hält das mit der Literzahl?

ich kann immoment kanthölzer mit abmessungen von 140x160mm haben zum günstigen Kurs

Muss diese nur imprägnieren


Aber wie schauts mit einem Becken im Winter von 1m tiefe aus?


gruß


----------



## andreas w. (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

 ääääh, sind die Balken nicht für genau den Teich? oder reden wir hier von zwei verschiedenen Teichen?

Also Deine 140/160 Kanthölzer sollten das Ganze auf alle Fälle halten, denke auch ohne Versteifung an den langen Seiten. Genaues kann Dir ein Zimmermann sagen, der hatdie Holzstatik gelernt (glaub ich).


----------



## rosenkranz (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Ne gekauft hab ich noch garnichts gekauft!

Ich hatte mich nur schonmal über die Kosten informiert!


----------



## MadDog (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Ich würde auf jedenfall eine Mauer mit Beton hochziehen. Ich habe es bei mir gemacht, damit ich einen Höhenunterschied ausgleichen kann. Bei mir ist die Mauer 50 cm hoch und ca. 25 cm breit.

Aus Holz mag dieses zwar ganz schön aussehen, aber ich weiß aus Erfahrung, das Holz nicht ewig hält, selbst wenn es imprägniert ist. Außerdem muss du auch noch den Druck des Eises mitrechnen, wenn der Teich zugefroren ist.
Gehe lieber auf Nummer sicher und ziehe ein Betonmauer hoch. Die kann man ja dann von außen mit Bruchsteinen oder ähnliches verkleiden.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## rosenkranz (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Was für steine? Betonschalsteine?


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Ich denk das ganze ist auf einem gemieteten Grundstück ? Muss es denn da ewig halten ? Oder ist nicht bei Holz der Vorzug das es schnell rückbaubar ist. Die Holzdimension ist eine Frage der Konstruktion, es gibt Holz-Pools, die kommen mit weit geringeren Querschnitten aus. 
Das Imprägnieren sollte für nen Holzhändler wohl eher das geringtere Problem darstellen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## rosenkranz (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Ja gemietet, da wäre die Holzsache besser, aber auch teurer, wenn ich sehe was ein Betonstein kostet!

Ich muss am Montag erst mal mit der Mietgesellschaft reden, ob die was gegen gebuddel haben oder grundsätzlich was gegen teiche! Gibts das ok für meinen hochteich werd ich endweder zimmern oder mauern!

Günstiger ist das mauern..... Aber was ist stabiler?


----------



## rosenkranz (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Muss ich fürs Mauern einen Untergrund haben?


----------



## rosenkranz (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Also, ich hab mich grad mit meinem Vatter geredet, der meinte das ich fürs Mauers aufjedenfall ein Fundament brauche, wo ich die Mauer dran hochziehen kann!

Daher kommt nur noch das Holz in Frage.


----------



## Koifan90 (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Also ich kann dir trotzallem nur den Tipp des Mauern´s geben wir selbst hatten einen Holzpool den haben wir nach 3 jahren weg geschmießen 
1. das Holz Arbeitet das ganze Jahr und fängt stellenweiße an zu rei?en.
2. Die Imprägnierung hält nicht ewig
3. In straken Wintern gefriert dieser fast vollständig (bei einem Teich wäre das nicht so schön für die Fische)

War bei uns nur der Pool aber beim Teich würde ich jetzt nicht Sparen wenn du einen Mauerst brauchst du als erstes ein Betonfundament mindestens 15 cm dick.
darauf arbeitest mit Betonfüllsteinen und eisenstangen. Dann muss dieser innendrin verputzt werden und dann kannst du deine Teichplane einschweißen bzw. einlegen wovon ich dir abraten dete wäre Flüssigfolie.


----------



## Denniso (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*



Koifan90 schrieb:


> 3. In straken Wintern gefriert dieser fast vollständig (bei einem Teich wäre das nicht so schön für die Fische)
> 
> 
> wovon ich dir abraten dete wäre Flüssigfolie.




Bei ein Mauer rein hochgemauert kann das Problem des Einfrierens genauso bestehen wie bei Holz. Somit ist das nicht wirklich das Argument. Des weiteren kann man das zufrieren schon sehr gut mit Heizern, Styrodurdämmung und ähnliches verhindern.


Warum ratest du ihm von Flüssigfolie ab? Nenn doch einen Grund dazu? Hast du diese schon mal verarbeitet??

L.G.


----------



## rosenkranz (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Möcht keine Diskussion über Flüssigfolie 

Ich möcht halt nur wissen, wie ich die Balken übereinander stapel und verschraube?

gruß


----------



## Plätscher (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Hallo,

hast du schon diesen Thread gesehen? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30801

Er baut gerade einen Hochteich aus Holz.


----------



## rosenkranz (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Wollte jetzt nochmal genau sagen wie ich das machen würde!

Betonplatten auf Sand auslegen. 

Die Balken ( vorher imprägniert ) 14x16 übereinander legen und jeweils in der Mitte und an den Ecken mit 5er Edelstahlwinkel Verschrauben. Oder mit langen Dübeln verdübeln.

Dann wird der Innenraum mit Styropor ausgelegt, sowie der Vlies, dann die Folie rein und Wasser!


Meint ihr das hält? Wollte mir die Balken schonmal vor dem Winter bestellen, damit ich zeit hab sie zu lackieren!


Nur wollt ich nochmal sicher gehen, obs hält, und nicht das der Spass platzt.


Danke schonmal


----------



## rosenkranz (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Was haltet ihr denn hiervon?

http://www.beckmann-kg.de/websale7/Regenfass--6000-l.htm?Ctx={ver/7/ver}{st/3eb/st}{cmd/0/cmd}{m/websale/m}{s/beckmann/s}{l/01-aa/l}{mi/212279/mi}{pi/FA600/pi}{po/2/po}{fc/x/fc}{p1/e1bd132968509c0ac7e070943cf837bf/p1}{md5/b673a15b73fb431cd4f59630ff535fb0/md5}


Meint ihr kann ich da einfach Betonplatten auf den Bodenlegen, Isolierung drunter und dann das Becken da drauf?


----------



## rosenkranz (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

so hab mich entschieden! Es wird eine Balkenkonstruktion sein.

aus 100x200er Balken!

Wie mach ich am besten die Isolierung so das die Fische auch im Winter draußen bleiben können?


gruß


----------



## Zacky (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Von innen mit mind. 6cm  Styrodur / Styropor Fassadendämmung auskleiden! Dann erst innen mit Folie oder ähnlichem verkleiden. Aber ob das tatsächlich für einen Winter wirklich reicht?


----------



## rosenkranz (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Hochteich mauern oder zimmern?*

Ich habe heute das mündliche OK vom Vermieter bekommen das ich doch einen Teich machen darf.

Von daher kann die ganze Hochteichgeschichte abgehakt werden !

Man was freu ich mich grad.


Ich bekomm jetzt noch einen Mietänderungs blablabla, den unterschreib ich und ich kann im kommenden Jahr buddeln!

Ich plane dennoch nur 10000l. 1meter im Boden und 60cm nach oben gemauert oder mit Balken. Länge x Breite ca. 2,50 Alles INNENMAßE.


Viellen Dank dennoch für die vielen Tipps.


Ich meld mich nochmal


----------

